# Tech Help needed USB Port Malfunction.



## RTDragon (Mar 7, 2007)

Well about yesterday my Fromt USB Port has been malfuntioning lately.








This happened about this morning when i turned my comp on and i felt a shock from my monitor. Then when i touched the optic mouse all of the sudden another shock and next the front port stopped working.

I disabled the driver but i still get these pop ups.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Are you sure it's the port and not the mouse itself?


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 8, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's the port and not the mouse itself?



Nope it's not the mouse i checked it. before this happened my tablet was not working right at all after i installed it in the front port. after i got it back from geek squad.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 8, 2007)

Getting shocked from the monitor and mouse just before a USB port malfunction sounds exceptionally worrying - I hope they're unrelated, as the only thing I can think of to cause that is if something's come loose inside and is touching the case or the back panel.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, it sounds as though something inside the computer shorted out.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 8, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Yes, it sounds as though something inside the computer shorted out.



Well i unpluged the computer last night.

So far no pop up as of yet. So i'm going to try a reformat to see if it helps much.


----------



## darkdoomer (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah i got this with my mouse and laptop... it's generally happening when a false contact occurs or a soldering has failed in the plug.

it's true it's annoying.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 10, 2007)

Ugh that's horrible. Because of that i needed to buy a USB Hub Port. but i'll have to wait till monday.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 13, 2007)

Front-panel USB port not working properly?  Check the connection where the wires for the front-panel accessories connect to the pin-headers on the motherboard, and make sure they're all seated properly.

As with any time you go poking around inside the case, make sure the computer is turned off and unplugged; and if it's at all possible, have the case on a table or hard floor while working in there, instead of carpet or upholstery.


----------

